# Sony to Sell VPL-HW50ES 3D Front Projector for Under $4K



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Source: BigPictureBigSound


----------



## WRYKER (Jan 23, 2009)

I do love my HW30! W/the replacement lamp included this looks more like a leap from the HW1000/HW20.


----------

